# Ralley Green



## spoker (Feb 11, 2016)

69 comaro ralle green looks like schwinn lime,anyone tried this?


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 11, 2016)

The 69 Camaro Rally Green is not even close to Schwinn's Lime. The new Camaros may be as close to a match as you'll find on a factory paint job.


----------

